
Britain’s Creaking National Health System Gears Up for Coronavirus Crisis - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/britains-creaking-national-health-system-gears-up-for-coronavirus-crisis-11585479601
======
simonblack
It's 'creaking' because it has been systematically been defunded by the
Conservative Governments over the last 10 years or so. It is still doing a
surprisingly good job considering it is quite overloaded due to low staff and
funding numbers.

After Brexit, lookout for the US private industrial model being introduced by
the Conservative Trade Deals which won't be anywhere near as effective.

------
aiscapehumanity
NHS was gutted by Torys. "Creaking" gives a false sense of inherent model
failure.

------
bookofjoe
[https://archive.is/wZDnJ#selection-2073.5-2073.78](https://archive.is/wZDnJ#selection-2073.5-2073.78)

------
devnullbyte
At least they have a public health service to worry about in the first place.

